# Tomorrow



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like its going to be a rough morning guys.....weather is calling for high winds and thunderstorms. I still have to get out there and wait in that mess. It would drive me nuts sitting at home wondering what I was missing. Good Luck to everyone and I hope we all get that Big Boy we been watchin. I have my eyes on a BIG non typical that never got closer than 40 yards from me last year.......hopefully he stayed that far from everyone else and he will be back this year. Be safe and shoot straight!

Gene


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i was going be a few weeks till i get out good luck to you all.........jim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be New Orleans and then Texas chasing those green fish for the next ten days. Please save me aleast one deer for when I get back.

Kim


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

This will be the first year since I can remember that I won't be out on opening day. Good luck.


----------

